# What Kind Of Piranha?



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

What do you think about that piranha? About 3". Thanks soo much for your aiding.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Either its a new species or Rhom with unusual spotting. Does not appear to be any other serra type including Marginatus which I thought at first but the tail don't fit Marginatus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Is this the same fish you keep posting? They all look the same to me....with the lack of spotting below the lateral line.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Is this the same fish you keep posting? They all look the same to me....with the lack of spotting below the lateral line.


This is another fish. ı taken a photo in the same tank but different fish. interesting serra?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I uno if its not a new species then id say rhom...

Just a btw question...arent you the one with the videos that make cichlids "fight" piranhas?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

What???? you made cichlids fight piranha's????
but Looks like rhom.. looks like mine when it was still a juvi. 
here's mine... with just a little more juvi spots..


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree. I hope He is a rhombeus.


----------

